# Is the Apple court victory over HTC a setback to Cyanogenmod?



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

I keep the upcoming changes/nightlies changelog page bookmarked and check it fairly frequently just to see what's going on. Something caught my eye tonight:

http://review.cyanogenmod.com/#change,6563http://review.cyanogenmod.com/#change,6563


> Use only present proprietary files
> some apk doesnt exists anymore, *and HTC stuff must not be present here*
> Also dont ignore LatinIME required to have a least one keyboard


I understand that this could just be a coincidence or potentially just a process of cleaning up code repositories, but given the proximity of this note to the court decision I wonder if this was done in part to protect CM from the legal fallout.

What do you think - am I chasing ghosts, or is the patent war starting to infiltrate the enthusiast community?


----------



## djrausch (Jun 17, 2011)

I hope it doesn't have any effect on cyanogenmod. I don't have any idea how patent law and all that works, but would they even go after cm? It seems pointless as it is compiled from google source.


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

djrausch said:


> I hope it doesn't have any effect on cyanogenmod. I don't have any idea how patent law and all that works, but would they even go after cm? It seems pointless as it is compiled from google source.


Check what I have highlighted. The warning to make sure no HTC code is present is a fairly strong message. That comment has to be there for a reason.


----------



## djrausch (Jun 17, 2011)

I think it is them just covering any possibility of it. Why would apple waste time with cyanogenmod when they can go after google, HTC, etc. directly. Let's just hope nothing bad comes of this, but also we should keep an eye open for it.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Ashg said:


> Is the Apple court victory over HTC a setback to Cyanogenmod?


No & there was no apple victory. It was 1 judge making a preliminary decision. It takes a panel to do anything more than talk about it.



Ashg said:


> Check what I have highlighted. The warning to make sure no HTC code is present is a fairly strong message. That comment has to be there for a reason.


That's because they're not kangers. If they were we'd have HDMI/TV-out, 720p, & hardware acceleration on launchers.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

this has nothing to do with anything with apple and htc..... as mentioned above...


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Just good timing most likely.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

The HTC comment is because to avoid C&D's/lawsuits in the future, the team has to keep proprietary crap out of their code as much as possible. They really took Google's C&D over the GApps hard, and are very strict about it to this day. This commit is just keeping in line with that.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Can't blame CM at all, just covering themselves legally.


----------

